# This is what 8 inches looks like



## Mr.cope (Feb 21, 2020)

Skip to 2:17








Stepmom teaches son how to put a condom on stepson's huge dick - Kailani Kai


XVIDEOS Stepmom teaches son how to put a condom on stepson's huge dick - Kailani Kai free




www.xvideos.com




It’s over it has to be at least 9 inches


----------



## Chadelite (Feb 21, 2020)

minus 1 inch for dick size since everything in porn is fake

the biggest dicks are 8 inches, jonny sins is 7 inches

they use girls with small hands to make it bigger, angles as well


i know cuz i read shit not cuz i watch it tho


----------



## Morpheus (Feb 21, 2020)

Fuck. That’s 8.25 or so inches and it really doesn’t even look thaat big. I feel like 7 is the bare minimum you need. Sure girls won’t look at it and think it’s big or anything but you’re past the territory where you have to be embarrassed and it’ll still be enjoyable for girls.


----------



## tylerhunter97 (Feb 21, 2020)

She sticks the ruler to the side of the penis and you can’t even see where it starts

You measure penis from above, not side. That cock is around 7-7.5 inches bone pressed


----------



## Almu (Feb 21, 2020)

Whats the girth tho


----------



## Uglyandfat (Feb 21, 2020)

tylerhunter97 said:


> She sticks the ruler to the side of the penis and you can’t even see where it starts
> 
> You measure penis from above, not side. That cock is around 7-7.5 inches bone pressed


Oh fuck I might be smaller then I thought then


----------



## Deleted member 4991 (Feb 21, 2020)

We should compare dick size no homo


----------



## LowTierNormie (Feb 21, 2020)

Mine is 6 inches but looks small as fuck. Do your dicks also look small to yourselves?


----------



## Deleted member 2846 (Feb 21, 2020)

LowTierNormie said:


> Mine is 6 inches but looks small as fuck. Do your dicks also look small to yourselves?


yes they di


----------



## Deleted member 4991 (Feb 21, 2020)

It's not too bad get a friend to measure it for you so you dont fraud it had to be accurate


----------



## Morpheus (Feb 21, 2020)

LowTierNormie said:


> Mine is 6 inches but looks small as fuck. Do your dicks also look small to yourselves?


6 is a little small though bro :/ start jelqing. Average dick size not counting incels who don’t get laid and asians who bring down the average is like 6.5 inches. The reason I exclude those groups is because you’re comparing yourself to the other dudes who sleep with the girls you’re encountering. You gotta be at least 7 inches to be safe. With PE you should get there in 6 months to a year and a half depending on your genetics so start asap.


----------



## LowTierNormie (Feb 21, 2020)

Morpheus said:


> 6 is a little small though bro :/ start jelqing. Average dick size not counting incels who don’t get laid and asians who bring down the average is like 6.5 inches. The reason I exclude those groups is because you’re comparing yourself to the other dudes who sleep with the girls you’re encountering. You gotta be at least 7 inches to be safe. With PE you should get there in 6 months to a year and a half depending on your genetics so start asap.


I barely feel any pleasure in my dick from fapping so much. If I start jelqing my dick will go numb for sure


----------



## Morpheus (Feb 21, 2020)

LowTierNormie said:


> I barely feel any pleasure in my dick from fapping so much. If I start jelqing my dick will go numb for sure


Jelqing actually improves your erection quality. Just don’t overdo it and make sure you’re doing it right.

Also limit yourself to 2 faps a week and only when you feel you really have to. Don’t do it out of pure habit.


----------



## Chadelite (Feb 21, 2020)

Morpheus said:


> 6 is a little small though bro :/ start jelqing. Average dick size not counting incels who don’t get laid and asians who bring down the average is like 6.5 inches. The reason I exclude those groups is because you’re comparing yourself to the other dudes who sleep with the girls you’re encountering. You gotta be at least 7 inches to be safe. With PE you should get there in 6 months to a year and a half depending on your genetics so start asap.


fuark srs

how much can i get in 1.5 years as a 17 year old?


Morpheus said:


> Jelqing actually improves your erection quality. Just don’t overdo it and make sure you’re doing it right.


how do i do it properly?


----------



## Morpheus (Feb 21, 2020)

Chadelite said:


> fuark srs
> 
> how much can i get in 1.5 years as a 17 year old?
> 
> how do i do it properly?


No one can say for sure bro it really all depends on the person. At 17 maybe your penis is still growing. You’re at a good age to start now though. You should have no issue getting an inch in 1.5 years. 

Look at PEGYM and do the starter routine. You’ll find good information there.


----------



## Chadelite (Feb 21, 2020)

Morpheus said:


> No one can say for sure bro it really all depends on the person. At 17 maybe your penis is still growing. You’re at a good age to start now though. You should have no issue getting an inch in 1.5 years.
> 
> Look at PEGYM and do the starter routine. You’ll find good information there.


bro i want more than an inch i want 8x6

i will use dht gel on ma dick


----------



## Hades (Feb 21, 2020)

The reason everyone who is above average or average feels small is because of porn. Think about it, let’s say you have a 95% penis (6.65x5.25 volume wise) and the only method of comparing your size that you have is porn. Of course you’re gonna think you’re small because a lot of them are 7.5+ inches. It’s like comparing your height with NBA players and saying you’re short. Now imagine the same for height, if you’re 95% height you’re 6’2. Now this you can compare everywhere because height is an immediately obvious trait, and the only people who are 6’2 and still believe they’re short are mentally disabled aspies.


----------



## Morpheus (Feb 21, 2020)

Chadelite said:


> bro i want more than an inch i want 8x6
> 
> i will use dht gel on ma dick


What are you at right now bro?

And girth is a lot harder to gain.


----------



## Chadelite (Feb 21, 2020)

Morpheus said:


> What are you at right now bro?
> 
> And girth is a lot harder to gain.


flaccid is small but bone is real big

almost 7


----------



## Gazzamogga (Feb 21, 2020)

She measures from the side lmfao


----------



## Chadelite (Feb 21, 2020)

Gazzamogga said:


> She measures from the side lmfao


how do u measure


----------



## Morpheus (Feb 21, 2020)

Hades said:


> The reason everyone who is above average or average feels small is because of porn. Think about it, let’s say you have a 95% penis (6.65x5.25 volume wise) and the only method of comparing your size that you have is porn. Of course you’re gonna think you’re small because a lot of them are 7.5+ inches. It’s like comparing your height with NBA players and saying you’re short. Now imagine the same for height, if you’re 95% height you’re 6’2. Now this you can compare everywhere because height is an immediately obvious trait, and the only people who are 6’2 and still believe they’re short are mentally disabled aspies.


The thing is though, the “average” is wrong. People don’t get all the way hard when measured in a doctor’s office by a 50 year old urologist. And these studies include asians (who as I mentioned are well below the average) as well as small packaged dudes who are far less likely to be putting themselves out there and having sex due to their insecurity. And so girls aren’t as exposed to the pool of smaller penises. 

These studies have you believe that the average erect dick size is like 5.2 x 4.6 in when that just is not the case. If you’re comparing yourself to the pool of dudes who girls are sleeping with (and thus who girls will compare YOU to) then it’s no less than 6.3 x 5.0 imo.


----------



## Gazzamogga (Feb 21, 2020)

Chadelite said:


> how do u measure


Ruler on top of your dick and press it into your pelvic bone

Has to be a ruler, tape is fraud


----------



## Morpheus (Feb 21, 2020)

Chadelite said:


> flaccid is small but bone is real big
> 
> almost 7


Bro you’re fine. Just get above 7 and you can relax. From there on you can still jelq to slowly reach your ultimate goal but you don’t have to stress so much about it. Also jelqing will provide even bigger gains to your natural flaccid size than your erect size.


----------



## Swolepenisman (Feb 21, 2020)

Gazzamogga said:


> Ruler on top of your dick and press it into your pelvic bone
> 
> Has to be a ruler, tape is fraud


i am 7 then when rock hard


----------



## softLoverr (Feb 21, 2020)

When i was a virgin, i thought i was small untill i had sex with an escort and made her bleed and she said it was hurting her, turns out even thou i was 6 inches in lenght i also had 6 ionches of girth, that said porn fucks your perception of whats big or small. Even if u remove asians out of the equation , the avg penis size is def arround 5.2 to 5.5 inches MAX


----------



## Gazzamogga (Feb 21, 2020)

Swolepenisman said:


> i am 7 then when rock hard


thanks for sharing


----------



## Hades (Feb 21, 2020)

Morpheus said:


> The thing is though, the “average” is wrong. People don’t get all the way hard when measured in a doctor’s office by a 50 year old urologist. And these studies include asians (who as I mentioned are well below the average) as well as small packaged dudes who are far less likely to be putting themselves out there and having sex due to their insecurity. And so girls aren’t as exposed to the pool of smaller penises.
> 
> These studies have you believe that the average erect dick size is like 5.2 x 4.6 in when that just is not the case. If you’re comparing yourself to the pool of dudes who girls are sleeping with (and thus who girls will compare YOU to) then it’s no less than 6.3 x 5.0 imo.


You do realize that there are studies of majority whites that still come out to be 5.5x4.7 right? And those studies specifically withhold men with micro penis so they don’t skew the average, but they don’t do the same with men who have megaphallous. Also, if you take the mode of these studies (the number that appears most often) it’s around 5.5.


----------



## Morpheus (Feb 21, 2020)

Hades said:


> You do realize that there are studies of majority whites that still come out to be 5.5x4.7 right? And those studies specifically withhold men with micro penis so they don’t skew the average, but they don’t do the same with men who have megaphallous. Also, if you take the mode of these studies (the number that appears most often) it’s around 5.5.


Interesting can you link me the study. Still though it’s worth mentioning that like I said before, dudes aren’t getting all the way hard with their general doctor measuring them.


----------



## Chadelite (Feb 21, 2020)

Morpheus said:


> Bro you’re fine. Just get above 7 and you can relax. From there on you can still jelq to slowly reach your ultimate goal but you don’t have to stress so much about it. Also jelqing will provide even bigger gains to your natural flaccid size than your erect size.


bro but my flaccid is real small idk why tho it sucks

it is called a "grower" or blood" penis

also im getting chest hair and some facial hair so im not done with puberty bro


----------



## Gazzamogga (Feb 21, 2020)

Morpheus said:


> Interesting can you link me the study. Still though it’s worth mentioning that like I said before, dudes aren’t getting all the way hard with their general doctor measuring them.








calcSD - Penis Size Percentile Calculator


Calculate the rarity of specific dick sizes and more.




calcsd.netlify.com





Yes they are getting fully hard since in many of these studies they've been given some sort of drug or injection to make sure of it.


----------



## Hades (Feb 21, 2020)

Morpheus said:


> Interesting can you link me the study. Still though it’s worth mentioning that like I said before, dudes aren’t getting all the way hard with their general doctor measuring them.








calcSD - Full Penis Size Percentile Calculator


Complex version of the penis size rarity calculator. Contains a lot more data and numbers.




calcsd.netlify.com





there is like 40 studies or more on that site. and a lot of studies use injections to force a maximum erection.


Gazzamogga said:


> calcSD - Penis Size Percentile Calculator
> 
> 
> Calculate the rarity of specific dick sizes and more.
> ...


holy shit we posted this at the same time


----------



## Gazzamogga (Feb 21, 2020)

Hades said:


> calcSD - Full Penis Size Percentile Calculator
> 
> 
> Complex version of the penis size rarity calculator. Contains a lot more data and numbers.
> ...


Holy fuck Hogwarts level black magic wizardry


----------



## Chadelite (Feb 21, 2020)

Gazzamogga said:


> calcSD - Penis Size Percentile Calculator
> 
> 
> Calculate the rarity of specific dick sizes and more.
> ...


how do i get fully hard with masturbating or watching porn?


Hades said:


> calcSD - Full Penis Size Percentile Calculator
> 
> 
> Complex version of the penis size rarity calculator. Contains a lot more data and numbers.
> ...


fuark 200iq


----------



## EthnicelAscension (Feb 21, 2020)

Is that bonepressed measurement    ?


----------



## ElliotRodgerJr (Feb 21, 2020)

6 inches is enough to satisfy most women. In fact, I’d say any bigger than 7 is just useless.


----------



## Gazzamogga (Feb 21, 2020)

ElliotRodgerJr said:


> 6 inches is enough to satisfy most women. In fact, I’d say any bigger than 7 is just useless.










Chadelite said:


> how do i get fully hard with masturbating or watching porn?


???

Just do/watch something that makes you horny as fuck and get to your peak


----------



## ElliotRodgerJr (Feb 21, 2020)

Gazzamogga said:


>


What cope? Are you basing your asumption in real life experience or what people on the internet say?


----------



## Gazzamogga (Feb 21, 2020)

ElliotRodgerJr said:


> What cope? Are you basing your asumption in real life experience or what people on the internet say?


Real life experiences


----------



## Chadelite (Feb 21, 2020)

EthnicelAscension said:


> Is that bonepressed measurement    ?


no flaccid i think jfl


----------



## Swolepenisman (Feb 21, 2020)

ElliotRodgerJr said:


> What cope? Are you basing your asumption in real life experience or what people on the internet say?


i think i saw the max a vaginas depth is is 7 inches


----------



## ElliotRodgerJr (Feb 21, 2020)

Gazzamogga said:


> Real life experiences


I see, mine have been different


----------



## 6ft8InTheNetherlands (Feb 21, 2020)

Gazzamogga said:


> Real life experiences



brutal


----------



## Gazzamogga (Feb 21, 2020)

ElliotRodgerJr said:


> I see, mine have been different


elab


----------



## ElliotRodgerJr (Feb 21, 2020)

Gazzamogga said:


> elab


I’m just under 7 inches and have been described as the biggest they’ve had by all girls I’ve been with (with one exception). With some, it was borderline painful if I thrusted too fast/deep.


----------



## Hades (Feb 21, 2020)

ElliotRodgerJr said:


> 6 inches is enough to satisfy most women. In fact, I’d say any bigger than 7 is just useless.


I agree with your first statement, but disagree with your second.


----------



## Swolepenisman (Feb 21, 2020)

Hades said:


> I agree with your first statement, but disagree with your second.


i think 8 is max id ever want tbh


----------



## Gazzamogga (Feb 21, 2020)

ElliotRodgerJr said:


> I’m just under 7 inches and have been described as the biggest they’ve had by all girls I’ve been with (with one exception). With some, it was borderline painful if I thrusted too fast/deep.


How old were these girls


----------



## ElliotRodgerJr (Feb 21, 2020)

Gazzamogga said:


> How old were these girls


20-28, I’m 19.


----------



## Almu (Feb 21, 2020)

LowTierNormie said:


> Mine is 6 inches but looks small as fuck. Do your dicks also look small to yourselves?





PrettyBoyMaxxing said:


> yes they di


I always love to poste those pics


----------



## Hades (Feb 21, 2020)

Swolepenisman said:


> i think 8 is max id ever want tbh


I wouldn’t want more than 8x5.5. After 5.5 inches of girth blowjobs become impossible for most women, and I like getting blowjobs.


----------



## Gazzamogga (Feb 21, 2020)

ElliotRodgerJr said:


> 20-28, I’m 19.


The only time I'd ever had issues was with a virgin and a 19 year old girl

Guess it's the low sample size for both of us (presumably <15?)


----------



## ElliotRodgerJr (Feb 21, 2020)

Gazzamogga said:


> Guess it's the low sample size for both of us (presumably <15?)


I guess so


----------



## Morpheus (Feb 21, 2020)

7.5 x 5.5 is honestly ideal size. Basically every girl will see it as big. Any bigger and you’re really limiting your enjoyment. A lot of girls won’t be able to take it all, you won’t be able to get good head, and you won’t be able to provide full thrusts during sex.


----------



## ElliotRodgerJr (Feb 21, 2020)

Hades said:


> I agree with your first statement, but disagree with your second.


Why do you disagree with the second? As long as you’re getting off and she’s getting off, what’s the point of extra size?


----------



## Almu (Feb 21, 2020)

Hades said:


> I wouldn’t want more than 8x5.5. After 5.5 inches of girth blowjobs become impossible for most women, and I like getting blowjobs.


Im 5.7  girth


----------



## Swolepenisman (Feb 21, 2020)

Almu said:


> Im 5.7


ion care about bj that much im 5.3 to 5.5 in girth an 6.5 to 7 in lengh id likke more size tbh


----------



## Hades (Feb 21, 2020)

ElliotRodgerJr said:


> Why do you disagree with the second? As long as you’re getting off and she’s getting off, what’s the point of extra size?


Who doesn’t want to have the biggest dick she’s ever had? That’s the point.


----------



## ElliotRodgerJr (Feb 21, 2020)

Hades said:


> Who doesn’t want to have the biggest dick she’s ever had? That’s the point.


Unless you’re going for girls who’ve had dozens of partners, at 7 inches you should still be the biggest most of the time. It doesn’t really matter to me personally


----------



## Hades (Feb 21, 2020)

ElliotRodgerJr said:


> Unless you’re going for girls who’ve had dozens of partners, at 7 inches you should still be the biggest most of the time. It doesn’t really matter to me personally


At 7 inches you’ll be the biggest some of the time, or one of the biggest. But at 8 inches you almost guarantee it.


----------



## ElliotRodgerJr (Feb 21, 2020)

Hades said:


> At 7 inches you’ll be the biggest some of the time, or one of the biggest. But at 8 inches you almost guarantee it.


If that’s important to you then sure


----------



## Deleted member 2854 (Feb 21, 2020)

Hades said:


> The reason everyone who is above average or average feels small is because of porn. Think about it, let’s say you have a 95% penis (6.65x5.25 volume wise) and the only method of comparing your size that you have is porn. Of course you’re gonna think you’re small because a lot of them are 7.5+ inches. It’s like comparing your height with NBA players and saying you’re short. Now imagine the same for height, if you’re 95% height you’re 6’2. Now this you can compare everywhere because height is an immediately obvious trait, and the only people who are 6’2 and still believe they’re short are mentally disabled aspies.


Cope


----------



## Hades (Feb 21, 2020)

Captainugly said:


> Cope


elab


----------



## Mr.cope (Feb 21, 2020)

ElliotRodgerJr said:


> If that’s important to you then sure


You are coping to a next level


----------



## Almu (Feb 21, 2020)

Swolepenisman said:


> ion care about bj that much im 5.3 to 5.5 in girth an 6.5 to 7 in lengh id likke more size tbh








btw


----------



## Deleted member 2854 (Feb 21, 2020)

Hades said:


> elab


idk


----------



## Hades (Feb 21, 2020)

Captainugly said:


> idk


*Posts** 1,422 **Reputation 1,171*


----------



## Gazzamogga (Feb 21, 2020)

Hades said:


> Who doesn’t want to have the biggest dick she’s ever had? That’s the point.


Girth matters more for biggest

Try playing around in calcsd with the full calculator and see how much the volume changes if you add some girth and how it changes when you add some length


----------



## Hades (Feb 21, 2020)

Gazzamogga said:


> Girth matters more for biggest
> 
> Try playing around in calcsd with the full calculator and see how much the volume changes if you add some girth and how it changes when you add some length


Yeah that’s what I’m trying to improve with PE. I have a cone dick from scar tissue build up. At the base I’m 5.5, but midshaft I’m right below 5. If I could improve midshaft girth my volume would sky rocket.


----------



## RAITEIII (Feb 21, 2020)

PrettyBoyMaxxing said:


> yes they di


Why are there pictures that look that huge it makes me delf conscious


----------



## Swolepenisman (Feb 21, 2020)

Almu said:


> View attachment 276721
> 
> btw


5.7 seems like a good girth tbh


----------



## Gazzamogga (Feb 21, 2020)

RAITEIII said:


> Why are there pictures that look that huge it makes me delf conscious


Same reason ugly girls can look hot on pics

Lighting angles lens


----------



## Deleted member 2846 (Feb 21, 2020)

RAITEIII said:


> Why are there pictures that look that huge it makes me delf conscious


camera angles, small girls, small hands, male pornstars are usually shorter than 5’10. 

no one wants to see a small dick. big dicks are better


----------



## Almu (Feb 21, 2020)

Swolepenisman said:


> 5.7 seems like a good girth tbh


Its decent
The girl on the pic has large hands I think 
Another pic btw. 


Spoiler: NSFW


----------



## Swolepenisman (Feb 21, 2020)

Almu said:


> Its decent
> The girl on the pic has large hands I think
> Another pic btw.
> 
> ...


wtf so my ddick is at her belly button


----------



## Pietrosiek (Feb 21, 2020)

tylerhunter97 said:


> She sticks the ruler to the side of the penis and you can’t even see where it starts
> 
> You measure penis from above, not side. That cock is around 7-7.5 inches bone pressed


I cant measure from te top Becouse my Coco is curved down. I measured it from the top and it would be 20cm/8in if it was strenght. From the side, staring at same point as from the top, its 7 in. I wonder if i could streighten it... Anyway i lack girth to be known as ''this dude with giant cock'' I want to be polish version of raspution


----------



## Mr.cope (Feb 21, 2020)

Almu said:


> Its decent
> The girl on the pic has large hands I think
> Another pic btw.
> 
> ...


8 is lookin a little small not gonna lie


----------



## Hades (Feb 21, 2020)

Almu said:


> Spoiler: NSFW
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*This is good for a lot of users to see since they’ve never had their penis near a woman*


----------



## Almu (Feb 21, 2020)

Swolepenisman said:


> wtf so my ddick is at her belly button



If she is 5’4″ and 110-115 lbs yes


----------



## Swolepenisman (Feb 21, 2020)

Almu said:


> If she is 5’4″ and 110-115 lbs yes


amazing hopefully ill get more size since im still gorwing


----------



## Hades (Feb 21, 2020)

Almu said:


> If she is 5’4″ and 110-115 lbs yes


No even if she’s taller it will still be around the same since most height comes from legs, not torso.


----------



## Almu (Feb 21, 2020)

Mr.cope said:


> 8 is lookin a little small not gonna lie


Still gonna hurt at this point


----------



## RAITEIII (Feb 21, 2020)

ElliotRodgerJr said:


> I’m just under 7 inches and have been described as the biggest they’ve had by all girls I’ve been with (with one exception). With some, it was borderline painful if I thrusted too fast/deep.


*FUCKING DAMN IT I'M 7 AND I'VE BEEN COMPLETELY DESTROYED BECAUSE IT'S NOT BIG ENOUGH. 

IIM SO JEALOUS KF ALL OF YOU. *

I'm not talking about one foid tho. Almost literally any foid who chats with me is expecting a big cock so idk what girls are u getting.


----------



## Almu (Feb 21, 2020)

Hades said:


> No even if she’s taller it will still be around the same since most height comes from legs, not torso.


true 


Hades said:


> *This is good for a lot of users to see since they’ve never had their penis near a woman*


and mega true cant confirm tho


RAITEIII said:


> *FUCKING DAMN IT I'M 7 AND I'VE BEEN COMPLETELY DESTROYED BECAUSE IT'S NOT BIG ENOUGH.
> 
> IIM SO JEALOUS KF ALL OF YOU. *
> 
> I'm not talking about one foid tho. Almost literally any foid who chats with me is expecting a big cock so idk what girls are u getting.


Maybe you have poor girth.


----------



## Bechadish (Feb 21, 2020)

Hades said:


> The reason everyone who is above average or average feels small is because of porn. Think about it, let’s say you have a 95% penis (6.65x5.25 volume wise) and the only method of comparing your size that you have is porn. Of course you’re gonna think you’re small because a lot of them are 7.5+ inches. It’s like comparing your height with NBA players and saying you’re short. Now imagine the same for height, if you’re 95% height you’re 6’2. Now this you can compare everywhere because height is an immediately obvious trait, and the only people who are 6’2 and still believe they’re short are mentally disabled aspies.


This. Porn is evil.


----------



## Swolepenisman (Feb 21, 2020)

Bechadish said:


> This. Porn is evil.


honeslty ive never seen a porn dick ive ony wathced lesbian porn and other wierd fetish porn


----------



## FromEE (Feb 21, 2020)

How long do you think it would take to grow 0.5inch on length with PE? I'm already completely satisfied with girth, i'm a little self conscious that its too much though. 

6.4x6.3-5 reporting in.


----------



## RAITEIII (Feb 21, 2020)

Almu said:


> true
> 
> and mega true cant confirm tho
> 
> Maybe you have poor girth.


Actually I've been complimented once about my girth. I don't know but i only come across sluts who self admittedly sleep with at least 2 guys per week. They always think o have a big cock which i never understood lol. And it's not the case 

Where do u all find those Conservative foids?


----------



## Hades (Feb 21, 2020)

RAITEIII said:


> Where do u all find those Conservative foids?


The bible belt in the USA


----------



## Bechadish (Feb 21, 2020)

Swolepenisman said:


> honeslty ive never seen a porn dick ive ony wathced lesbian porn and other wierd fetish porn


I mean tbh we forget about the fact that when we watch porn it's mostly a dick that we see, so it's pretty much gay-ish.
If you watch it, it's the least worst thing to do to watch lesbian. you'r right.


----------



## Almu (Feb 21, 2020)

RAITEIII said:


> Actually I've been complimented once about my girth. I don't know but i only come across sluts who self admittedly sleep with at least 2 guys per week. They always think o have a big cock which i never understood lol. And it's not the case
> 
> Where do u all find those Conservative foids?


Just lucky I guess


----------



## RAITEIII (Feb 21, 2020)

Like being told I'm the biggest at 7 by someone sounds like such a foreign dream to me. Damn you all are lucky BUT I really do wonder the level of attractiveness of those girls tbh.


RAITEIII said:


> Like being told I'm the biggest at 7 by someone sounds like such a foreign dream to me. Damn you all are lucky BUT I really do wonder the level of attractiveness of those girls tbh.


Bte @ElliotRodgerJr you're such a coper omg. Not even @Hades himself is that deluded


----------



## ElliotRodgerJr (Feb 21, 2020)

RAITEIII said:


> *FUCKING DAMN IT I'M 7 AND I'VE BEEN COMPLETELY DESTROYED BECAUSE IT'S NOT BIG ENOUGH.
> 
> IIM SO JEALOUS KF ALL OF YOU. *
> 
> I'm not talking about one foid tho. Almost literally any foid who chats with me is expecting a big cock so idk what girls are u getting.


What the other guy said, small girth or (more likely) you’re overestimating your size. There’s some women who want 8 inches for sure, but no women will complain about a true 7 incher.


----------



## RAITEIII (Feb 21, 2020)

ElliotRodgerJr said:


> What the other guy said, small girth or (more likely) you’re overestimating your size. There’s some women who want 8 inches for sure, but no women will complain about a true 7 incher.


"No women will..."


ElliotRodgerJr said:


> What the other guy said, small girth or (more likely) you’re overestimating your size. There’s some women who want 8 inches for sure, but no women will complain about a true 7 incher.


Mine wanted 10 tho.


----------



## Limbo (Feb 21, 2020)

Chadelite said:


> bro but my flaccid is real small idk why tho it sucks
> 
> it is called a "grower" or blood" penis
> 
> also im getting chest hair and some facial hair so im not done with puberty bro



Fuarkk lmfao its brutal whiping out ur dick as a grower ded srs but what makes it even more brutal is when the weather is fuclin cold ded srs





Im in disbelief son iceagepill is brutal


----------



## ElliotRodgerJr (Feb 21, 2020)

RAITEIII said:


> Mine wanted 10


----------



## Chadelite (Feb 21, 2020)

Limbo said:


> Fuarkk lmfao its brutal whiping out ur dick as a grower ded srs but what makes it even more brutal is when the weather is fuclin cold ded srs
> View attachment 276774
> 
> 
> Im in disbelief son iceagepill is brutal


Kk bro when I’m cold I’m legit micropenis Tier over for me 

FUARK I have to cope with dht gel to make it bigger along with pe


Chadelite said:


> Kk bro when I’m cold I’m legit micropenis Tier over for me
> 
> FUARK I have to cope with dht gel to make it bigger along with pe


But when I’m hard erect I’m 7 inch so cry for me


----------



## Deleted member 2607 (Feb 21, 2020)

I'm not sure how big I am but i feel very very blessed. It's really thick and girls tend to call it "fat" or "full". I wish my face was ad good as my dick.


----------



## Uglyandfat (Feb 21, 2020)

LowTierNormie said:


> Mine is 6 inches but looks small as fuck. Do your dicks also look small to yourselves?


6.5 and yeah it looks very small to me i think its from all the porn


----------



## jake_okok (Feb 21, 2020)

what is PE?


----------



## dingodongo (Feb 21, 2020)

7.5" x almost 6" used to pray to god to make my dick smaller as a kid. Fucking idiot lol


----------



## Pendejo (Feb 21, 2020)

LowTierNormie said:


> Mine is 6 inches but looks small as fuck. Do your dicks also look small to yourselves?


Mine is between 5.5 and 6 inches and looks big, maybe i just measured wrong tho jfl.


----------



## Deleted member 2227 (Feb 21, 2020)

7.5 lenght is small


----------



## Deleted member 4612 (Feb 21, 2020)

LowTierNormie said:


> Mine is 6 inches but looks small as fuck. Do your dicks also look small to yourselves?



BRUTAL SAME.


----------



## Deleted member 4054 (Feb 21, 2020)

The stats claiming 7" length is like 99.999999th percentile are pure gigacope. It's a bit above average irl among people getting laid


----------



## Deleted member 4797 (Feb 21, 2020)

After reaching 6inches NBPEL, or 6.5inches Bone Pressed, girth is the absolute most important thing. Manuel Ferrara is called the best fuck in the porn industry by most of the pornstars, he has 6.5inches NBPEL or 7inches BPEL, but what sets him apart is his huge girth of 6 inches.



Also go watch some porn of long dicks the girls don't actually enjoy getting poked in the cervix, they want to get fucked hard and fast by 6.5inches without pain but enough depth to feel 'filled up'.

Look at this video, dude doesn't have massive girth but has crazy length, does Mia Khalifa look like she's enjoying the sex?

https://www.pornhub.com/view_video.php?viewkey=ph5d764ab29cbc8 5:25-6:25 look at her holding him back, and her facial expressions and noises. She would never fuck this dick unless she was getting paid because its not enjoyable at that ridiculous length and without the girth.

Theres a reason the pornstars said Manuel Ferrara was the best fuck and not Mandingo or something.
Girth>Length
6.5inches>8inches

I guess girls might prefer 8inches to 5inches though, girth being the same.


----------



## Chadboi_Ackerman (Feb 22, 2020)

Mr.cope said:


> Skip to 2:17
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You dumb nigger his cock isn't even small, lol.


----------



## Mr.cope (Feb 22, 2020)

Chadboi_Ackerman said:


> You dumb nigger his cock isn't even small, lol.


*C O P E *


----------



## Chadboi_Ackerman (Feb 22, 2020)

Mr.cope said:


> *C O P E *


You watch too much porn.


----------



## Brandon10 (Feb 22, 2020)

Another gay thread with 4 pages of posts, *y'all* are huge faggots.


----------

